# Need help with galleries, images classifications etc



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi, 

I think I just toasted my library of pics on this site. I'm very confused how things are organized here so I'm calling out for help. What I want is one library called 3db's Library which exists but is now empty. I want to be able to download all my pics there. That part I understand and get. What I don't understand is how to create sub directories under my main library and move the pics into Main System, Secondary System, and Color Tiger Remote App folders. I just don't understand how things work or are organized here.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

+2 (includes my voices)


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone with an idea or is this just not possible?

Nevermind.. I figured it out... I think.


----------

